# Rcscrewz Speedway - Carpet is here!



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

The carpet was laid down on sunday (this past week) Club racing is tuesdays $8.00 - Practice during the week is $6.00 - and the Point series start on 2-5-05 - please call or come in for more details. Carpet season for us is from October to May - Then from May to October is Electric/Nitro Season On Asphalt. Go to www.rcscrewz.com for more info and pics


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Very nice looking track!


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

*carpet*

Ran Tuesday, purple plaid worked, double pink/ double pink orange was best
got 25 laps with the pro-4, going to do more tuning on saturday
Ken


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

When does the race starts tomorrow? I don't wanna miss the superbowl but can't wait to race in the series.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Saw this late but open at 9 race at 11 home by superbowl!


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

no its not i'll be there, thanks


----------



## Helino11 (Sep 23, 2004)

*RcScrewz Track*

Sunday point series will be great I'll be there, hope to see a great turn out !! The more people, the more fun it will be. The tracks carpet has high bite with the double pink, orange pink Jaco's. I'm going to try the Twister 37 all the way around. If you live around the area you MUST try out this track its great!!! Is this the Kid Rock of smilies----> :dude: 
See ya there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey, What scoring program do you guy's use?


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

*Points day*

Willie you almost let me catch you, I'l be ready next week and my body clips will stay on!! Fun A main guys!
Ken


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Forgot, who won the set of tires?


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

kolors by kropy said:


> Hey, What scoring program do you guy's use?


Race, marshal, score...


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> Race, marshal, score...




WOW ! I can't remember the last time I heard that........ or did that !!


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Back at the hope center in Adrian, the old ARCA club


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

We can dig it out & use it this season if your feeling nostalgic !! LOL


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Lazer Lady said:


> We can dig it out & use it this season if your feeling nostalgic !! LOL



NO Thanks !!! But, maybe you should try it for one qualifier just to show the newbees how far we've come.


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

*points day*

Willie are you ready?

Ken


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

If he's not, I am.

See y'all there.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Interesting race day on Sunday.

Something was tried and most of the crowd either didn't understand what was tried or just plain didn't like it. 

The points races will go back to the way they were. Less grumbling.

Tim


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

A race with NO? grumbling...... interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Pictures*

Got any pictures? Where did you get your rug from?
Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I have some pics of when it was still asphalt, but not of the newer layouts with the carpet. go to www.rcscrewz.com and there are some pics up. The rug came directly from CRC, i believe.

Who's gonna come out for the points race this Sunday?

Willie and I will be there. Ken, will you be coming out?

We need to get together and spread the word and get some new faces to show up.

Tim


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

OK tim, I beat you but you won the batteries! , kept willie in sight the whole time!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

kenb said:


> OK tim, I beat you but you won the batteries! , kept willie in sight the whole time!


 Good run Ken. I wish my little battery ejection didn't happen. I made it from the back of the pack to 3rd a couple of turns behind you and that's when the incident took place. I had a really fast car and it would have been fun to catch up to you guys. I got hit pretty hard in the first corner and waited until 8 other cars made it by. 2nd to 10th in 2 seconds. That has to be a new record.

See ya tuesday,

Tim


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Tim
I got ya beat! at jackson collage i got hit so hard in the first turn that I got punted off the track BEHIND the marshal, and he wouldn't turn around for anything!. A spectator put me back 2 laps down! HA Ha ha ha!!
Ken


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Sooo
Whose going to the "state" race?..... willie, tim?? DJ???? Paul??? 

maybe big points day for ken!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I will be there to battle with ya Ken. Money is pretty scarce right now for me, so 'screwz it is.

Tim


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

OK Tim you won!, I stayed back and waited for your big mistake, but you didn't !!
Ken


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Must have been the batteries ........ LOL


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> Must have been the batteries ........ LOL


 The batteries are working great. They start buzzing when I charge them at 12 amps for the 4th time within 2 hours. But otherwise they're great.:jest:

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

kenb said:


> OK Tim you won!, I stayed back and waited for your big mistake, but you didn't !!
> Ken


 The car is working great. I got some new tricks to try tonight.

Tim


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm glad you treat them right , if they stop buzzing ...... throw em away.:dude: 




Tim Stamper said:


> The batteries are working great. They start buzzing when I charge them at 12 amps for the 4th time within 2 hours. But otherwise they're great.:jest:
> 
> Talk to ya later,
> 
> Tim


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

It was a lot of fun running rubber tires tonight! much closer racing and the traction was good, my car was actually easier to drive, I'm up for rubber stock at the big race!, but have to run foam to finish the points series sunday!
Ken


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

*Point Series*

Was last Sunday (March 20th) the final week of the point series? This week will racing be on Saturday (March 26th)? If so, what time will racing be starting on Saturday? 

Thanks

Kevin 

PS - What were the final standings for the point series?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Kevin said:


> Was last Sunday (March 20th) the final week of the point series? This week will racing be on Saturday (March 26th)? If so, what time will racing be starting on Saturday?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Yup, it was the final race of the series. Racing will start up next saturday. This saturday(26th) will be open practice.

I think that racing starts at 3, but that might be re-structured a bit.

1st - Frank Duffner
2nd - Ken Bates
3rd - Tim Stamper
4th - DJ Lecoyer

I think that there were about 16 points between 1st and 4th.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Tim,

Do you think the owner of RCScrewz would be willing to be a race location for one of the three MORL races this summer?

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich,

I will ask him tomorrow, but yes, he would be all over that.

My task right now it to promote the crap out of the place. It currently can support about 75 racers. I want to get the pit areas adjusted to double that. The carpet is coming up next month and the asphalt will be cleaned and ready to go. Drop me a line at [email protected] if you need any info and i'll get it for ya.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Tim,

Awesome - thanks. Since it rains a lot early in the season, I was thinking of making his race be first since the track is covered. 

The race doesn't have to be on a Sunday, so if he holds his regular racing on Saturdays during the summer, that is fine.

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Awesome - thanks. Since it rains a lot early in the season, I was thinking of making his race be first since the track is covered.
> 
> ...


I'll let him know. I'm sure that you could still schedule the race on Sunday and maybe have a club race on saturday before it. 

Talk to ya later.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

I just wanted to let everyone know that there will be no racing tomorrow. Weekend racing will start up next saturday.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Tim - can you do me a favor and find out if I could hold the 1st MORL race on June 12th or June 19th at RCScrewz? I know I had originally said 5/29, but I think I would like to move it to a date in June.

This way the MORL schedule would be:

June: RCScrewz
July: Lazer
August: Hobby Hub


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Tim - can you do me a favor and find out if I could hold the 1st MORL race on June 12th or June 19th at RCScrewz? I know I had originally said 5/29, but I think I would like to move it to a date in June.
> 
> This way the MORL schedule would be:
> 
> ...


 I'll find out tonight and let you know.

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Just an FYI....

Doors open at noon on saturday and signup closes 1:30-1:45 depending on turnout and racing starts at 2:00. I'll be there at 11:30. Hope Keith comes up a little early.

See ya there!!!

Tim


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Timmmmaaaaaayyyyyy,

Do you know when they are planning to roll the carpet up?

Brian


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

What he said!

I need to practice for the Reedy race and thats where i'm going run.

Let us know!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

you need your car first... come race mod tomorrow on the carpet with me and James, your stuff will be there...


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

I work tommorow, late.. Can I come get it tonight? I'll 2way you later, i lost your number.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Timmmmaaaaaayyyyyy,
> 
> Do you know when they are planning to roll the carpet up?
> 
> Brian


Hopefully never, but it looks like next month.

Tim


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Tim Stamper said:


> Hopefully never, but it looks like next month.
> 
> Tim


 Carpet Might be staying all year tim - some problems with the city for nitro! Besides my xxx-s - I am going to try to run my tc4 again - need some help with gearing.

Monster stock pro motor - 100tooth spur - 58mm tires - which pinion? Also is there a rollout calculator I can use on the laptop?

thanks


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Got an excel sheet for rollout in inches and mm, on the Ipac
Ken


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcscrewz said:


> Carpet Might be staying all year tim - some problems with the city for nitro!


 
I hope not. We haven't had a place to race rubber tire on asphalt since the Canton Riders stopped racing and they always had a good turnout. I think a place that is indoor would be even better cause there is no chance of getting rained out.


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

No asphalt? Bummer...


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcscrewz said:


> Carpet Might be staying all year tim - some problems with the city for nitro! Besides my xxx-s - I am going to try to run my tc4 again - need some help with gearing.
> 
> Monster stock pro motor - 100tooth spur - 58mm tires - which pinion? Also is there a rollout calculator I can use on the laptop?
> 
> thanks


 I'll find a calculator for you and i'll chat with you tonight about the carpet/asphalt situation.

Talk to ya later,

Tim


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Just got back from the city meeting this morning! We are running asphalt - and nitro (the less the city know the better). We will be keeping the carpet for practice for the reedy race in place - anyone know the dates????


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcscrewz said:


> Just got back from the city meeting this morning! We are running asphalt - and nitro (the less the city know the better). We will be keeping the carpet for practice for the reedy race in place - anyone know the dates????


 May 26th-29th

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

The Reedy Race is outside on asphalt..... rubber tire....


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

We can have asphalt for the practice for the reedy race - how many for practice ?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Great turnout yesterday. It was interesting to run a very fast 19T in a car that was only on it's second race day. 

I have a slight issue though. Can the person or people that grab the sheets from the mains please let Keith or I know because it would have been nice to have seen how my car was doing before the batteries ejected. I know I was last after turn 2 due to indecent driving, but it's nice to see lap times sometimes. I'm not calling anyone out, just passing the word.

Maybe we will print 2 if someone wants to take it home and put it on the fridge.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Will I be able to hold a MORL race at RCScrewz in June?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> Great turnout yesterday. It was interesting to run a very fast 19T in a car that was only on it's second race day.
> 
> I know I was last after turn 2 due to indecent driving, but it's nice to see lap times sometimes. I'm not calling anyone out, just passing the word.
> 
> ...



indecent driving ......... hmmmmm.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Barry Z said:


> indecent driving ......... hmmmmm.


I wasn't referencing that. When I hit you, I was on 2 wheels and the car only had 3 wheels attached. I apologised and felt really bad. I lost 2 wheels due to the one falling off and crashing and breaking both back wheels. You deserved it anyways. Just Kidding.

It was when a really fast driver pushed me straight on into a board in the main and broke my bumper, front arm, c-hub, steering knuckle, battery brace and another wheel.

Fun Fun Fun

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Will I be able to hold a MORL race at RCScrewz in June?


Yup, either day that you asked about.

Tim


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Tim - Ordered your motor for Anthony today - will be here friday morning! Tim Can you help eric on saturday run the races - my wifes grandma just passed away this morning and we are heading to Midland this weekend for the funeral. I will be able to be contacted by phone if anything is needed - Let me know. And I found a spare box of parts for your xray - belts, bumpers, arms and caster blocks - I will have them there for you!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcscrewz said:


> Tim - Ordered your motor for Anthony today - will be here friday morning! Tim Can you help eric on saturday run the races - my wifes grandma just passed away this morning and we are heading to Midland this weekend for the funeral. I will be able to be contacted by phone if anything is needed - Let me know. And I found a spare box of parts for your xray - belts, bumpers, arms and caster blocks - I will have them there for you!


No problem, i'll be there and help out in whatever way necessary. 

Don't worry about the race, just be with your family and tell Lisa that i'm sorry to hear about her grandma.

Thanks for the parts and all of the help in getting this car road worthy for me.

Take care,

Tim


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Just got an email from horizon - the 7x1 TI's are backordered - they have Associated's Cobalt Round and Flat Wires in 7x1's and also have trinity's krypton 7x1's - either one of these good??? Let me know - sorry about the late notice but they just sent me my packing list for tommorrow's shipment!

thanks again for saturday


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcscrewz said:


> Just got an email from horizon - the 7x1 TI's are backordered - they have Associated's Cobalt Round and Flat Wires in 7x1's and also have trinity's krypton 7x1's - either one of these good??? Let me know - sorry about the late notice but they just sent me my packing list for tommorrow's shipment!
> 
> thanks again for saturday


Hmmmm, popular motor. I wonder if they can get me the TI within the next week or so. If so, i'll still take it. The TI is best for 1/12th.

Are you gonna be at the track today? I am going to stop by later to wrench on the 1/12th scale.

Tim


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Will you be open for practice this afternoon? Wanna put some laps on my TC4.

Tim, thanks for letting me run your '05 Tuesday, it's VERY good !


----------



## mrodney (Jul 26, 2002)

What's this I hear. Barry Z running a tc4 now. Say it aint so!


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Tim - I am here today until 8:00pm and tommorrow until 5:00pm - 

Barry - We are open at 12:00noon to 8:00pm - come on in!


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

mrodney said:


> What's this I hear. Barry Z running a tc4 now. Say it aint so!



Yea, it was an impulse buy. I bought it used and put a BMI chassis on it. It really isn't as bad as I thought it would be but I still have my 05 Xray waiting in the wings......and that took care of all my tax refund money.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

So, Keith, did you get your Corally order in yet??? :dude:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

There were a bunch of parts sittin on the wall when I got there today, so I say yes. Keith was bored yesterday and re-arranged the shop. I like the new layout. It opens up the room a bunch.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

good deal!


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

just a little FYI.


here is the current schedule:

Sun - 1 to 6 open practice
Mon - Closed
Tues - Doors open at 12, racing starts at 7ish
Wed - 12 to 8 open practice
Thurs - 12 to 8 open practice
Fri - 12 to 8 open practice
Sat - Doors open at 12, racing starts at 2

There was some confusion this past saturday when racing started and the website said 3, so I had to honor the 3pm rule so people could show up. 

This weekend is the stock motor handout race. We still need a few entries to fill up the 50 slots.

Here's what I know of the rules.

50 entries
$45 entry which includes monster stock handout motor
5 qualifiers
winner of each main gets $50

The race will be 4 qualifiers on friday and one qualifier on saturday with the mains on saturday. I think that Keith is going to open the doors early saturday.

From what I understand, the track layout will be the Cleveland '04 layout.

Tim


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

Tim or Keith,

What time will racing start this Friday? What about Saturday? Is the current track layout the way it will be this weekend?

Tim, did you figure out what the computer glitch was last weekend?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Kevin said:


> Tim or Keith,
> 
> What time will racing start this Friday? What about Saturday? Is the current track layout the way it will be this weekend?
> 
> Tim, did you figure out what the computer glitch was last weekend?


 Doors open at noon on friday and at 10 on saturday. I think that we will be starting at 7:00 for the 4 qualifiers on Friday and 1:30 or 2 on saturday for the 5th qualifier and the mains. The motors will not be available until friday.

I didn't figure out the glitch. It was fine yesterday and didn't falter once. I re-indexed the database and had the software check itself and it didn't find a problem. Oh well, it was a fluke.

The track layout changed from saturday to the cleveland '04 layout. that's the way it's gonna stay for a couple of weeks.


Tim


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Tim Stamper said:


> Doors open at noon both days. I think that we will be starting at 7:00 for the 3 qualifiers on Friday and 1:30 or 2 on saturday for the 4th qualifier and the mains. The motors will not be available until friday.
> 
> I didn't figure out the glitch. It was fine yesterday and didn't falter once. I re-indexed the database and had the software check itself and it didn't find a problem. Oh well, it was a fluke.
> 
> ...


Did I read glitch and Tim and it wasn't the car?? WOW Sorry Tim I couldn't resist.

Brian


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Did I read glitch and Tim and it wasn't the car?? WOW Sorry Tim I couldn't resist.
> 
> Brian


The good thing was that I was racing and not calling that race. Kevin was calling the race and at about the 5 minute mark I look at him to call the time and he is just staring at the monitor with a "what the heck?" look. The computer just rebooted itself with 1 second to go in the race and it didn't save the run.

Gotta love technology.

Oh yeah,  , glitching is bad.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

So far Reilly is taking top honors. Planko's car looks good, so does DC's. Al is a little down on power but tomorrow is another day of trying things out.

I am sitting 6th so far.

My FK '05 is still sitting at the anodizers and I borrowed a T1r that had the original reilly chassis on it. I couldn't get it to work through 2 rounds and James let me borrow his mid motor car. I dug myself out of the bottom of the pack into the B resort the first time driving it. I had an issue that made it so that it wouldn't turn more than 50% to the right and fixed it. The radio wouldn't let the servo turn to the right all of the way which made it push really bad. I cleared the profile and it gets 100% steering now. Kinda weird. Tomorrow should prove to be a good day if the car stays together. Slapped a few outside boards pretty hard due to the turning issue.

Thanks to James and Keith so far for making it so that I can race this weekend. Otherwise I would be sitting at home screaming at the anodizer in my head.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

FYI.

The track will be closed tomorrow sunday april 17th for construction on the drivers stand. Gotta make the city happy.

See everyone Tuesday.

Tim


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I got this suggestion from a racer on another message board and thought I would bounce this idea off you guys:

"Its like advertising a race for 1970's. pacers..yeah there will be some who will have interest but how many gonna tow them to Texas! to race? 

I think not. bowy. 

US PanCar Guy.. heres what you should do. 

Look throughout the US and have areas where poklep actually run these cars./. then have a local race there.. go to the poeple and create a series.. like the rc pro dirts series or TCS.. then have a nationals after that. Just haveing a antional champs don't mean anything. 

You need to build on local racer scenes first then have a big meet in the middle. 

You should call your texas race us pan car champs series race #1 then have one or two on the west coast , central and east and south east. each race has a winner and runners up. you build momentum that way to lead up to a nationals. 

Without local support in different areas it makes no sense for anyone to go that far for a club race. 

Take a look at the rcpro sereis, TCS or HPI Challenge.. then you understand." 

In short, what do you think of "The Road to the US Pan Car Championships" There would be regionals across the country over the next year with a big final race as opposed to just having one big race in a location that not everyone can get to?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

uspancarchamps said:


> I got this suggestion from a racer on another message board and thought I would bounce this idea off you guys:
> 
> "Its like advertising a race for 1970's. pacers..yeah there will be some who will have interest but how many gonna tow them to Texas! to race?
> 
> ...


 I know that you have been working on the race for a while and reading through the post, I wouldn't know if I would initially take it as a cut down on the race or constructive help to make it better.

I read it twice to make sure what you were trying to convey in re-itterating the message to us in this forum.

If you would like to contact me directly about any matter regarding racing or scheduling a race, please e-mail me at [email protected] and I would be happy to pursue future venues.

Tim


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

YGM Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

so, when is the rug gonna be rolled up?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> so, when is the rug gonna be rolled up?


I say never, but Keith sez next month.

Tim


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Do the doors still open at Noon and racing at 2:00?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

***NEWS ALERT***

Something unfortunate happened at the track. Keith's x-ray walked off yesterday with a reciever and a motor installed. It was a red anodized X-ray FK '05(exactly like mine) and it had a monster stock motor and a spektrum reciever. It had Red Tamiya shocks installed with a rubberneck bumper.

If anyone see's it at the local tracks or on a for sale forum or anywhere please let myself or Keith know either on the message boards or at the track. There aren't too many red ones around.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

Bummer
Keith was actually starting to get fast with it


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That is really unfortunate...


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

The car was found and returned. No electronics in it, but something is better than nothing. It's hard to hide a red anodized X-ray and expect no-one to put the pieces together as to where it came from. 

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ugh.. where was it found?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Ugh.. where was it found?


 The borrower was discovered and gave up the goods without losing too many fingers. Check your PM's

Tim


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

YGPM amigo


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks, Tim. Good to know it wasn't a racer.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tim,

good to hear!!!!


So, has the rug been rolled up yet?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Not yet. Still a little early in the month. The word on the grapevine is that the rug will be rolled up near the end of the month.

Tim


----------

